# Sleep Paralysis?



## Kaleigh (May 16, 2011)

Does anyone here get sleep paralysis? I wake up, I can see what is happening and I know I'm awake but I can't move at all and I have extremely vivid hallucinations until I can pull myself out of it. Afterward I'm extremely DP'd. Does anyone else have this? Here is a wikipedia page on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Paralysis


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Ummm, no not really. I sometimes wake up in the middle of the afternoon and I feel so disorientated that I forget what day it is and what time it is and even where I am. It is such an upsetting feeling and my dp seems more dream-like than normal. But then it slowly wears off and I'm back to my regular dp/dr. I often wonder about the chemistry involved in dreaming and think that it may be interfering with our daily waking life. There is a chemical in the brain called DMT (dimethyltryptamine) that is produced while sleeping and maybe it doesn't shut off totally when we are awake. Just a theory.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I fall asleep to my TV being on, and lately I've been falling asleep with music on with headphones in...anyways sometimes when I wake back up I also feel disoriented and in like a dream like state but thats about it.

I have had what you have though a long time ago and I hate that.


----------



## ihavetomakethis (Dec 23, 2010)

Kaleigh said:


> Does anyone here get sleep paralysis? I wake up, I can see what is happening and I know I'm awake but I can't move at all and I have extremely vivid hallucinations until I can pull myself out of it. Afterward I'm extremely DP'd. Does anyone else have this? Here is a wikipedia page on it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Paralysis


Ive got it 4-6 times, not lately that im glad for , its preddy common for ppl with dp/dr

Cheers


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

Kaleigh said:


> Does anyone here get sleep paralysis? I wake up, I can see what is happening and I know I'm awake but I can't move at all and I have extremely vivid hallucinations until I can pull myself out of it. Afterward I'm extremely DP'd. Does anyone else have this? Here is a wikipedia page on it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Paralysis


Yeah I've had this loads in my life. Whenever it happens it's always extremely scary and distressing (namely because it feels like I'm suffocating to death).

I have to say though, I usually only get it when I'm overtired or if I've had too much caffeine.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Kaleigh said:


> Does anyone here get sleep paralysis? I wake up, I can see what is happening and I know I'm awake but I can't move at all and I have extremely vivid hallucinations until I can pull myself out of it. Afterward I'm extremely DP'd. Does anyone else have this? Here is a wikipedia page on it.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Paralysis


I get that a lot and i got that last night really bad. I also get th feeling that something is touching and i am awake.


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

yeah I get it. it sucks. for me seem to go along with the dp and stress.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 7, 2011)

I've had it a few times, one time I've had it years ago with auditory hallucinations. I heard music from a game I was dreaming about. The last few times I got it by laying on my back in a way I also lay on my side. Somehow I always get sleep paralysis when I lay like that. May I add that I've had it more since high anxiety and stress.


----------

